# Probably a dumb question, but I have to ask...



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

... because I don't have a clue ? 
So we have compression horns, which work great, and many people love.
Then, I'm not sure it works exactly the same way, but we have tapped horn subwoofers. 

But what I want to know is, are their any mid-bass driver setups, which benefit from a compression horn type of setup ?


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

There are tons of them in Long Throw PA and stadium setups.

You can even get it all loaded together in one point source box: SH96HO | Danley Sound Labs, Inc.

But generally the size of these boxes relegates them to outdoor use only.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Midbass horns just require to much volume / space for them to be applicable in the car. It could certainly be done with a proper commintment and willingness to modify the vehicle. 15" forward firing midbass from Edgarhorn is my favorite of all time.


----------



## palanterrx (Mar 26, 2021)

There are a number of horn midbass/midrange applications but like other commenters have said their size keeps them out of the car.


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

My immediate thought was, "How big, is too big" ? I've had a 10 cu ft (of) box in my truck, in the past ! 
But then I guess mid bass really needs to be in the front.... And I guess it's not just a cu ft kind of thing... But the shape of a horn too...

Anyway, thanks guys.


----------

